# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Presa de Garganta Honda

## JMTrigos

Situada en el arroyo de Garganta Honda, en la localidad de Solosancho (Avila).
No esta operativa y aquí se apuntan detalles.

http://www.solosancho.com/verbando.php?id=1

http://www.solosancho.com/vernoticia.php?id=57

----------

